# My Pygmy has taken un unusual intrest in my german shepard



## Taz's Arc (Aug 27, 2010)

:lovey: My doe is six and never been bred. When she was younger she went into heat a few times and then nothing for years..until my newest weather a few years ago who unexpectedly 'dropped' the issue was quickly dealt with. . Since then the doe "Donkey" mid winter follows my German Shepard around, growling with her tongue out, posters beside the dog and periodically tries to mount her. The dog sees it as a game and they run around the yard every morning goat chasing dog while 'growling' what is up with that?


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: My Pygmy has taken un unusual intrest in my german shepa*

Sounds like your doe is displaying her dominance and she is letting your dog know who is queen of the herd. She probably sees the GSD as just another goat. She may also have some hormonal issues going on as well.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: My Pygmy has taken un unusual intrest in my german shepa*

LOL that makes a funny mental picture :laugh: Sounds like the senario works for them though! :greengrin:

along this topic I have been wondering about something that occurrs on our ranch.

My buck Mojo was raised as a bottle baby in the house. I have a cane corso mastiff mix who accepted Mojo as "one of the dogs" while he lived in the house as a baby. This dog is kept separate from my goat herd outdoors as I feel he would certainly chase and maybe injure them if allowed to interact. So--Mojo was moved out to the barn as 2 months and has grown up a regular goat but.....everytime he gets a chance he will break away from us and make a beeline to the fence, if our dog Jake, is in the backyard. Mojo sticks his nose right through the fence and "buck barks" at him. Normally one of us is running helter skelter behind Mojo yelling at Jake (the dog) to be nice and so far he has always been.

What is this? Is Mojo trying to show him who is boss or does he just remember him as a playmate from his past???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My Pygmy has taken un unusual intrest in my german shepa*

HeHe...I agree... :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My Pygmy has taken un unusual intrest in my german shepa*

That's funny! :laugh:

...sounds like she's just trying to be dominant...or may be in heat. Lol.


----------

